# Wellbutrin



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

So I just started taking Wellbutrin about a week ago, I'm wondering if any of you have taken it and what kind of effects it's had on you? I haven't noticed anything so far I don't even think side effects.

Thanks for any feedbackkk


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Antidepressants can take a month or two to work, so give it time


----------



## Austin620/1995 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude. 1 to 2 months *is* 4 to 8 weeks lol


----------



## Swinea (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm on it. Just started 100mgs. Then going up to 200mgs daily.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

wellbutrin is the devil


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Grublet said:


> So I just started taking Wellbutrin about a week ago, I'm wondering if any of you have taken it and what kind of effects it's had on you? I haven't noticed anything so far I don't even think side effects.
> 
> Thanks for any feedbackkk





Grublet said:


> wellbutrin is the devil


What changed your mind in 6 month?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Grublet said:


> wellbutrin is the devil


 Wow, I didn't want to post before, but I'm curious if you had the same reaction I did ... and I took this ... maybe 15 years ago.

Thing about it ... Wellbutrin has stimulating properties, not "anti-depressant" so much. Strange med. My theory is that if one is anxious (and I am the Queen of Anxiety) it isn't always the best choice.

But I had the strangest experience on it. I think I was on 200mg, forgot, for about 2 months. Didn't feel anything. Didn't help my depression, didn't help anxiety or DP/DR but I always give a drug a chance.

Well, one day, I'm sitting at the computer, not anxious at all, just writing. I suddenly felt sort of a sense that I was having "an epiphany" ... something "huge" was going to happen. My perceptions were heighened. I thought ... OMG ... the DP/DR will go away ... instead ... after a few minutes of having this ... almost "spiritual experience" I got the WORST DP/DR attack I've had in years.

I could not find my way around the house. I wanted to call my husband or my doctor to just get "grounded." That often works, talking to somone. It took me about 15 minutes to find the phone as I couldn't "see" -- that is in a serious DR way -- and a "phone" had little meaning to me. I also forgot my husbands office number and couldn't find my doctor's number -- old phone, no cell phone, etc.

It took some time for me to "come down" from this bizarre altered state. I think when my husband got home from work about 3 hours later. I was white as a sheet.

The doctor said "Stop taking it." After maybe a week, I crawled back to my normal DP/DR state.

I think it can help some people, but is a VERY odd choice IMHO for those who are anxious. On the other hand depresion comes with anxiety and vice versa, but ... I will never again go near Wellbutrin.

Curious what your reaction was.

Doesn't seem as if many here are very positive about it.

Take care,

D


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Darn, Grublet poted that end of last year. Hope she sees this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

I think regular Wellbutrin can make you agitated and anxious and almost manic.

Wellbutrin XL (for me) is much more tolerated.

*I don't think anyone should take more than 300mg of the XL.*

*And there is a definite risk of seizures with young women with eating disorders at the dose of 300mg or more* (..i am pretty sure).

Otherwise, it is a very effective AD/ADD drug imo. But like always it's not for everyone.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Dreamer*,

Thank you for your reply. So interesting that it seemed to do nothing then you had that horrible reaction. A week to recover matches the half-life of the med, but of course there can be the 'withdrawl' stuff to deal with as well. Your "epiphany" does sound seizure-like. BTW, just finished Oliver Sacks latest book ... thanks for the recommend, it is an absolute must!

*Vanguard*,

Thank you too. Often meds with longer half-lives (or otherwise extended release) are easier to take ... less daily up-and-down.

I got Wellbutrin to test my dopamine theory. Actually was angry that is was the only dopamine med a doctor would give me to try - didn't think it was strong enough. But, surprise, it worked well and right away (hours). However, I cannot tolerate more that 75mg / day and that on an occasional basis only. Haven't taken it in months.

Hopefully *Grublet *will see this thread again and tell us what happened to her.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

Dreamer* said:


> deleted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Depends on what you need and how fucked up you are. Wellbutrin is sometimes the only thing to get people out of severe depression or....in my experience coming out of the very latter stages of a mental illness 'break'.


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

i am thinking about taking it...am alos on lamictal and fluanxol but i suffer fatigue and depression and Dr Sierra recommends this as well or Modalfin, but i ll think i ll try wellbutrin first...my dp is somewhat under control with the fluanxol, apart from the fact that i don t recognize my eyes in the mirror...so the wellbutrin would be aginst the fatigue...it s like amfetamine i am told or a stimulant is the more apropiate way to say it...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PedroSanchez said:


> Jesus loves you.


Yes, yes ... but does *Wellbutrin* love you???


----------



## MMM (May 12, 2013)

Wellbutrin is incredibly dangerous! Before I started taking it I suffered from depression but otherwise had a great life. Within a year of starting the medication I had lost my home, my friends, my family and my job. It makes you extremely aggressive and irritable and it triggered manic episodes that were completely destructive. The most horrifying part of it is that I didn't realize what was happening and so I continued to take the maximum dosage of the drug for many years based on the doctor's recommendation. Once I stopped taking it I felt like I was waking up from a bad dream. Unfortunately the smoldering crater that is now my life is all too real.


----------

